# The next trendy drink?



## ronjohn55 (Jul 13, 2007)

I was reading this today (What Does Your Drink Say About You?), and it got me wondering a bit.... What do you think the next trendy drink will be? 

I mean, I can remember when the tequila craze was wiping out the agave fields, that's given rise to the whole vodka thing (with people making vodkas out of things that vodka was never made out of before, but I guess it's ALL vodka when it's first distilled. However, I digress....). So what's next? The article above mentions the Manhattan. I could actually see that happening, since I've noticed a lot of new varieties of bourbon popping up in the past year or so (not that I'm complaining about that!)

So what do you think, what will replace the current martini craze as the next trendy drink?

John

PS - I'd have made it a poll, but I have no idea what other drinks to put on there!


----------



## JMediger (Jul 13, 2007)

Around here, alot more young people seem to be drinking Old Fashions - ick if you ask me but to each there own. However, it's not an easily changeable drink other than a few things (sweet, with cherries vs. olives, etc...) so it might be not be as long in favor since its always the same, you know?

Just what I've noticed here ...


----------



## buckytom (Jul 13, 2007)

i'd agree that it's gonna be a whisky or bourbon drink. i think the mojito boat has sailed already.

oh, you forgot the 'tini craze, which is slowly coming to an end with pomegranite, chocolate, and some weird asian or tropical fruits.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 13, 2007)

I am anything but trendy.  I don't like to drink anything I can't see through.

My cold weather drink is Crown Royal (not Royal Crown) on the rocks.  In the hot weather it's Tanq and tonic.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 13, 2007)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> I am anything but trendy. I don't like to drink anything I can't see through.
> 
> My cold weather drink is Crown Royal (not Royal Crown) on the rocks. In the hot weather it's Tanq and tonic.


 
Andy!

You being an Officer and a Gentleman, I sure wish I could tempt you to try a good Kentucky Bourbon on the rocks this wniter! 

Enjoy!!


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 13, 2007)

I'll make it a point to do so, Uncle Bob.  I should ask for Old Gradddad, right?


----------



## GB (Jul 13, 2007)

buckytom said:
			
		

> i think the mojito boat has sailed already.
> 
> .


I disagree. maybe in trendy places like NYC, but here in the sticks people are still learning about mojitos. I have known about them for years and years, but I still run into people who have never heard of them believe it or not.

Anyway, to answer johns question, I think rum will replace vodka next. I think we will start to see a lot of ultra premium rums, sipping rums, not mixing rums.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 13, 2007)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> I'll make it a point to do so, Uncle Bob. I should ask for Old Gradddad, right?


 
Ahmm! Well the OGD Bottled in Bond @ 100 proof. or the OGD 114 are ok bourbons. However; you being a man of means, with a sophisticated palate, may want to consider something from a higher shelf. Maybe a Wild Turkey 101 or one of the other Wild Turkey Expressions. Then there is Baker's, and Booker's that are sure to open up your taste buds!


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 13, 2007)

"...a man of means.!" ?????


I see a lot of Maker's Mark.  Is that any good.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 13, 2007)

MM certanly has it's following, I have a bottle, and drink it at times. It is good bourbon it just doesn't make my personal top 10 list. Which seems to change from time to time! 

"A man of means"....a man of considerable wealth


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 13, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> ..."A man of means"....a man of considerable wealth


 

I know what it means.  I've just never been described as one.   Which seems appropriate.


----------



## Katie H (Jul 13, 2007)

Buck and I don't pay too much attention to what's trendy in adult beverages and I was interested to see our drink of choice, vodka gimlet, wasn't even on the list.


----------



## Harborwitch (Jul 13, 2007)

Out here we are seeing lots and lots of sipping rums coming on the market, Pyrate is from the same company that bottles Patron.  This rum is so silky smooth it will blow your mind.  There are lots of top end gins coming out too that are better on the rocks - skip the add-ons and garnish.

In the summer a gin & tonic is great, a mojito with barbecue, margaritas any time we're in the mood.  Vodka is always great with anything.  But I'm a bourbon girl myself.  Makers Mark is my favorite, and due to the economics of the ol' unemployment check Early Times is the daily dose.  Ice and water are the only additions.  

We did some Manhattans over the last week or 2 - but not my fave.


----------



## scottsdale (Jul 13, 2007)

From the article:*Umbrella Drinks Or Ice Cream Drinks*

Those fruity, creamy concoctions can make an impression. But is that an impression you want to make? 

"Drinks with umbrellas and lots of garnish (cherries, oranges, pineapples) or those with contents on the rim are usually quite young," he said. "You don't catch many guys drinking anything like this; it's mostly college-aged girls."
​I'm a guy who lives in a trendy apartment complex. I often take fruity, creamy, frozen concoctions to the pool - replete with garnish, umbrella and straw. They're a great conversation starter...

As for the next trendy drink... I'd like to guess frozen coffees and frozen teas because they're delicious and loaded with caffeine, booze and tasty goodness. Unfortunately, they're labor- and time-intensive so mass-market bars wouldn't be keen on the idea. 

I'll go with shooters as the next trendy drink. Especially shooters with rum, fruit juice and some oddball liqueur.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 16, 2007)

IMO the "next" or "current" trendy drink is definitely *GINS.*

Read about it here

This is good ... because I love gin.  

I have a few bottles of really good genever I brought back from a (now longago) trip to Amsterdam.

I bought a small bottle of Rangpur the other day to try too.  Will try No. 209 next I think.

And I love Negronis (gin and campari).


----------



## The Little Penguin (Aug 6, 2007)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> "...a man of means.!" ?????
> 
> 
> I see a lot of Maker's Mark. Is that any good.


 
I think Maker's is overrated... but still pretty decent.


----------



## The Little Penguin (Aug 6, 2007)

JMediger said:
			
		

> Around here, alot more young people seem to be drinking Old Fashions - ick if you ask me but to each there own. However, it's not an easily changeable drink other than a few things (sweet, with cherries vs. olives, etc...) so it might be not be as long in favor since its always the same, you know?
> 
> Just what I've noticed here ...


 
I can't see old fashioneds becoming popular, although I love 'em. Here's how I make mine:

_Dissolve one sugarcube in a couple tablespoons water. Add rye whiskey, two ice cubes, and a healthy dash of bitters. Garnish optional. _

By the way, did I misunderstand you, or did you mention putting an olive in an old fashioned? I've never heard of anything like that and frankly it sounds...well... revolting!


----------



## The Little Penguin (Aug 6, 2007)

ronjohn55 said:
			
		

> The article above mentions the Manhattan. I could actually see that happening, since I've noticed a lot of new varieties of bourbon popping up in the past year or so (not that I'm complaining about that!)


 
Manhattans are great and I'd love to see them become more popular!

I make 'em with rye, not bourbon, but eventually I'll get around to trying to do it with bourbon. A Knob Creek Manhattan would be quite a drink!


----------

